# Shotting Out Of Syringes?



## RichIsit (Sep 9, 2008)

Someone suggested this earlier and I think it would be pretty cool however where would I get syringes that you could do this with? Its obviously not going to be the ones with a metal tip because peoples eyes will fly everywhere. What kind of syringes would I need and where could I get them?

Any help would be more than great


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Shotski's Bar & Party Supplies sells syringe specifically for jello. And some other cool things. That is were I usually by my mixes at.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

I think you can get the stuff at walgreens. I'm diabetic and i get my needles there. I don't see why they wouldnt have blanks.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

You could try using the marinade injectors. You can get those in the kitchen wares aisle at most stores.


----------



## bekkiloufright (Sep 4, 2008)

I've been thinkin of having shots in syringes this year.
Was lookin on EBay and medical supply places, they all do needle free versions and the more you buy, the cheaper they work out, particularly from medical supplies websites =)


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Jello Injectors 2oz - 20 pack at Bar Supplies Direct - Bar Supplies & Party Mixes


go here they have the plastic syringes. There so much fun. you can always label them as well with diffrent shot names.


----------



## RichIsit (Sep 9, 2008)

runswithvampires said:


> Jello Injectors 2oz - 20 pack at Bar Supplies Direct - Bar Supplies & Party Mixes
> 
> 
> go here they have the plastic syringes. There so much fun. you can always label them as well with diffrent shot names.


Brilliant, this is great thanks a lot.


----------



## stacyvondoom (Sep 16, 2008)

one of my favorite horror/zombie movies is reanimator and while watching it the other day I got this very same idea, and thanks to everyone here i now know how to make it happen!
thank you!!

my party is sure to be a hit!


----------



## Shotskis (Aug 16, 2007)

That is our specialty at Shotski's! Thank you guys that commented that have used us before!!
Anyone else here on this forum that needs some, I will go ahead and take care of all the shipping and handling for you. Just use promo code: florida
Even if outside of florida, but within the lower 48 states. they are a blast and this time of year they are a hit!


----------



## Illusionist (Aug 13, 2011)

I get mine at a fleet farm. Any type of farming store that has supplies for animals should have them.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I did them last year a huge hit.....................the guy at the dump looked kinda funny when we took out he trash, but after explaining he laughed.................


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

any chance you will ship to Denmark lol.. I was CV my local pharmacy today and I paid 4$ for ONE syringe. I think I could do that cheaper somewhere.. if you ship to Denmark How much do you think it would be (-ich )


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you for free s/h! Just ordered some for my Morgue party! Great for our infused pineapple vodka "embalming fluid"


----------

